# x



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry that there were complications. I'm glad mom and the boys are doing well. Those pictures are absolutely adorable. There's nothing like a puppy!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry you had to go through that Andrea! :smcry: But you sure have some cute puppies to love up there :wub: And Jasmine looks great!! :smilie_daumenpos: Hugs to you all!! :aktion033: :grouphug:

That picture with one paw on the other baby is so darn cute-what a great capture!! :aktion033:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry about your losing the pup. But I'm glad that mom and other two are doing well. :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

they are beautiful, andrea. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh they are soo cute! And you answered my question -0-- I was hoping I didn't know what I was doing and misidentified the package. Yep, i do have three boys, LOL


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: Sorry, had to chuckle at that comment :HistericalSmiley: 



> Oh they are soo cute! And you answered my question -0-- I was hoping I didn't know what I was doing and misidentified the package. Yep, i do have three boys, LOL[/B]


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so glad you posted the pictures. I've been trying to be patient. I know it was very hard on you losing that pup. I know how loving you are with all your babies. Those boys are adorable!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

This is so why breeding pups isn't for everyone - it is very stressful and you have to remain calm. I would of freaked out! (I was raised on a cattle ranch - large animals I can handle - small ones - NO WAY!). Thanks for sharing those precious photos and the story! It's been a teary puppy day all across SM!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of the third pup :grouphug: and sooo glad the two boys are doing well, they are just adorable :aktion033:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I am so sorry that you had to go through the loss of a puppy Andrea. :smcry: :grouphug: You have two serious cuties on your hands though!!! :wub: I love the puppy snuggle picture!!!! So cute!!! Jasmine looks like a great mommy!!! I'm so excited to watch these two lil boys progress!!!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow! Being new here I didn't know that your Jasmine had given birth last week. Congratulations on the mommy being well and the two healthy baby boys. I would never have the nerve to breed these small creatures. I applaud you, Stacy, DianL and everyone else that professionally breeds. If not for people like you guys, people like me would not be able to have our adorable babies.

BinnieBee


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww Andrea the puppies are beautiful! I am so sorry about the 3rd puppy...i can't imagine how heartbreaking it was to see a baby be born like that. I saw an episode of Emergency Vets recently where a kitty was born like that with his intestines out, and they tried to do surgery on the little guy but the anesthesia was too much for him and he didn't make it...... It definitely is traumatic seeing that though. Congratulations on the 2 beautiful little boys...the hug picture was priceless!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow I had now idea they are beautiful enjoy!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your puppy. 

Congrats though and the two healthy, and absolutely adorable little boys! Jasmine looks like a fantastic mother and is absolutely beautiful. Have fun with those 2 and I can't wait to see them grow. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

So sorry you had to see that baby that way, it is just not fair for that to of happened. 
Nature and life is so unpredictable!
Cute puppy pic's!





> Oh they are soo cute! And you answered my question -0-- I was hoping I didn't know what I was doing and misidentified the package. Yep, i do have three boys, LOL[/B]


Too funny!!! I have done the same having to look two and three times and then having to get second opinions! LOL


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations to you and Jasmine for those two beautiful babies. That photo os Jasmine is so precious.. she looks the very proud mom!... and well she should be!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG, they are the sweetest little things!!!!!!!!! i am melting. They are adorable :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Oh they are soo cute! And you answered my question -0-- I was hoping I didn't know what I was doing and misidentified the package. Yep, i do have three boys, LOL[/B]



The puppies are beautiful - and Jasmine makes a lovey mommy ... I love the huggy pic ... awwwwwwww

Stacey - are u sure there isn't a girl in there - please check and re-check .. lol :innocent: Maybe a second opinion (jk) ...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

So many little boys on SM now! Congratulations!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

First, I'm so sorry that you had to go through that and I'm sorry the little boy didn't survive :grouphug:

The two little ones are adorable :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow. more puppies, I'm looking forward to seeing them grow. I'm sorry you lost one :smcry:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Congratulations on the new puppies!! :aktion033: :aktion033: They are all soo cute!! :wub:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

So sorry for your loss...it had to be very hard for Jasmine and you to experience....

Thankfully you have two beautiful furbabies...will say extra prayers for all.....


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Your two little boys are so beautiful. Congratulations! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was thinking she hadn't had her pups yet!!! Was waiting on you to tell us! ....you left us hanging, girl!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG!!! They are so cute!!!  

I am sorry you lost one!:smcry: 

CONGRATS GRANDMA!!!!

Oh by the way where do I send the check TO??? LOL! j/k


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congradulations on your new babies. I am in awe of all you who have the courage and strength to bred these beautiful babies. Much good luck with Jamine and her beautiful babies.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:eras light itc">Congratulations on your babies....and so sorry to hear about the loss. Jasmine looks like she's a great mommy!</span>


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

The pups are beautiful like there mom
Sorry she lost one


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You have two beautifull baby boys there :wub: 

I am so very sorry about the third little puppy. That would be very difficult to deal with.

Prayers are with you :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Nuthin' Sweeta than puppies! Sorry that you lost the little one. That's got to be heartbreaking to go thru.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Andrea, sorry that you lost one of the pups but I am so happy for you and Jasmine that the other two are fine. The picture of the two little ones with one leg on the other is just precious. Best of luck with them. 

:grouphug:
Lynda


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations, grand-mom! So sad about the poor little one, but you have two beautiful healthy boys there. You have to *promise* to post pictures at least once a week until they're 12 weeks old!! (that goes for you, too - Miss Stacy!)


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What pretty pups :wub: . I am sorry you lost the third :grouphug: . Sarah


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, those pictures are sooooooooooooo cute :wub: Jasmine looks like a puppy herself :wub: I'm sorry you were so sad :smcry: try not to think about it. these little guys will help you with that :grouphug: 

so we got 5 boys total added to our family :aktion033:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

the boys are beautiful, i am sorry for the loss :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I know what you mean when you say you keep quiet until you know if they are going to take off for sure or not. 
I have a Jassmine too. She had her puppies on 09/28/27. This is her last litter unless she does something stupid like sneaking behind my back.

Tina


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that last baby, I know of a skin baby that happened too, it was just awful. SO glad the other 2 boys are alright, aswell as Jasmine. The photos are GREAT, and absolutely adorable. Cant wait for more.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Andrea, congrats on the two little boys!!

I am sorry you lost one. :smcry: I have seen a few yorkies that were born with the intestines on the outside. Some of them have lived as long as a week, but eventually they will die. It is such a sad thing to see. It is just one of those bad things that happens and there isn't anything you can do about it. Although I did hear there is a surgery for it but it is very costly and the survival rate is very low.


I am glad Jasmine and her pups are doing well. The pups are sooooooooooooo adorable!! :wub: Any names picked out yet?
Make sure you post weekly pictures of the little darlings so we can watch them grow!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Andrea the puppies are adorable :wub: Thank you for sharing them with us, I am glad Jasmine is doing well too :grouphug: and sorry for the loss of the one little boy


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats. :aktion033: The baby boys are so adorable & precious. I'm glad Jasmine is doing fine, they look so sweet in the pic. I'm so sorry about the 3rd little pup  . :grouphug:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Those pups are adorable. :grouphug: I am so sorry for your loss. :grouphug: I can't wait to see WEEKLY photos.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

what cuties. They look so chubby and healthy. Contratulations to you and your new additions. I love the little pink puppy paws makes me want to kiss them. So sweet. Im sorry about the loss but nature has it's oddities and I guess we just have to accept somethings even when we don't understand. Your a good Momma and your babies are so beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Your pictures are great! Jasmine and her boys are just absolutely adorable. Please post more pictures when you can.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Congrats on your two babies. I'm sorry to hear about the little guy that didn't make it. Things will be busy at your house for a while!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Aw Andrea...I'm sorry Jasmine's one baby didn't make it. That is just heartbreaking. I'm happy though for the other two and wish them the best! Congrats to you and Jasmine!

The pictures are beautiful!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Andrea, I'm very sorry for the pup who didn't make it.  
Mommy and the boys are truly adorable :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

First - Jasmine looks great and the 2 boys are absolutely beautiful. They look very healty and that's what's important.

About the other puppy -- that is sad, but having bred a long time, it seems that nature is funny (weird not ha ha) and has a strange way of dealing out all kinds of things. I've seen my share and had my problems too -- no matter how careful I was in my breeding program or how well I knew my line(s). There are just anomolies of nature. 

You must not think about the poor little puppy. He was never meant to survive. Instead concentrate on the 2 lovely little boys that you have. They will be a joy.

Lynn


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

:grouphug: Sorry for your loss :grouphug: On the other hand - the two boys are amazing! And I hope Jasmine is doing well. I can't even image the joy of seeing her with her boys. :grouphug:


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*Aren't all God's creatures a mystery - the how's and why's that we can never understand???? I am so glad the two boys are doing well and Jasmine, too. Keep us posted with pictures!! It is fun to see the development.*


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

OMG, Andrea, that puppy snuggle picture is the most adorable thing ever!

I'm very sorry about the other puppy. :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Ok Andrea...it's been two days since you posted pictures. We need more pictures!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Ok Andrea...it's been two days since you posted pictures. We need more pictures![/B]


Yup, I agree! What a treat to watch Jasmine's and Caddy's puppies grow up!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

beautiful babies! :wub: 

look at that pigment!! :w00t:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Yay!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: Thanks Andrea! I've been checking and re-checking for more pics! The peeps who get those boys sure are lucky-they are absolutely adorable!! Please keep sharing the pics! I never get sick of them!! Between your pups and Stacy's pups...it just makes my day to watch them grow! :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Jasmine and 1 of her pups, but glad mommie and boys are doing
great :aktion033: :aktion033: , love the pictures and can't wait to see more.

Chloe & Debra


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I love them at this age it is so sweet to see them so small. 
:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Jasmine's pups are precious!!! :wub: :wub: They are so lil! Just curious how much do they weigh?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The pups are absolutely darling!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What beautiful babies. We sure are getting some really cute little guys joining us. Congrads.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG They are ADORABLE!!!!!!! SO SO SO SO CUTE! They sure are going to be a nice addition to their families!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I could have sworn I responded to this post!! A belated, but no less absolutely thrilled, congrats from me and Ollie!!! They are just gorgeous and kissy-kissy adorable!! And Jasmine looks great. What great mommies we have on SM!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm in love with the second one


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

They are just *SO* *SO* adorable. Whoever gets them will be lucky, as they are just handsome


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=447612
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! What a difference a week makes, LOL! Hard to believe these pups were due the same time as Caddy's dewds. Their faces are adorable and the pigment is amazing. LOVE THEM!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

These guys are just too adorable! Sold or not, we want to watch them grow up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Aweeee.... how sweet! They are so adorable!!! There is nothing sweeter than a Maltese puppy.... I can smell the puppy breath from here!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the new pictures, Andrea! I am so hyped about our 5 new boys - our family is expanding!! Yes, is that pigment already around their noses? Wow. Keep em coming, I expect - no DEMAND - pictures at least once a week. So, they're both sold? Are you SURE? I know you have this certain weak spot for your puppies!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear you lost one of the pups.  That must have been tough. :grouphug: 

The other pups are just precious. :wub: I just can't even imagine holding one of those babies! My heart would just melt! Enjoy them before they go to their permanent homes.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG, they´re absolutely ADORABLE! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Andrea -- they're soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful. Great heads and look at that pigment. Just adorable. Now I want a puppy again. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

